# 10 micron filter socks?



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering where I can find 10 micron filter socks around GTA or online? Supply seems very limited, or perhaps I am looking in the wrong places. Looking to pick up 3-5 pieces.

Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

*Found a local source!*

After weeks of calling around, I managed to find a local source in Oakville that is willing to accommodate small orders that I wanted to share:

It is a small manufacturing company that makes filter socks of various micron sizes, types and lengths - super friendly.

Unitrade Process Technologies Inc
www.uptinc.com
905-842-3203


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is very cool. Have you talked with them about sizes? It appears from their website that the standard sizes are 2" or less. I have 95mm diameter filter socks in 200, 400 and 800 micron and would love to replace the 200 with something slightly larger cause the clog up so quickly (like 2 days).

It does appear that they can do custom sizes, just wonder about how far along you got in conversation and what the cost is.

I can order replacement socks for 10€ each plus shipping, so hopefully these guys would be less.
Keep posting, this might be a good find. If not for fish, for beer making.....


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Hi Crayon,

I ordered 5 socks off them, and found their prices are very reasonable. They can do various sizes and lengths as needed as they make their own products on site.

I suggest giving them a call and asking for a quote.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

How much did you pay for five 10 microns socks?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Not sure if Edwinf is active on the forum. I had asked him that question and he pm'd me to say he paid 3.00/sock x 5
Best deal ever. I haven't ordered from these guys yet, but have kept the info for when I finally get around to doing so.
He said the price dropped to 1.50 each if he ordered 100. Yeah, that's too many socks.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Not sure if Edwinf is active on the forum. I had asked him that question and he pm'd me to say he paid 3.00/sock x 5
> Best deal ever. I haven't ordered from these guys yet, but have kept the info for when I finally get around to doing so.
> He said the price dropped to 1.50 each if he ordered 100. Yeah, that's too many socks.


Wow. That's a great deal. Only problem is they are in Oakville  wonder how much it would cost to have them shipped.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That is really a great deal!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Can we do a Group Order on the 10 Micron socks?


----------

